# Clive Bates: What are the regulations the FDA is enforcing on the e-cigarette market?



## Alex (23/11/16)

*Published on Nov 21, 2016*
With the prevalence of smoking falling among both adults and children, what do the FDA's deeming regulations actually do? Clive Bates, Director of Counterfactual Consulting Limited, talks to AEI Resident Scholar Sally Satel and argues that the FDA and CDC have manufactured alarm regarding vaping and e-cigarettes to justify restrictive regulations that will destroy the market and harm consumers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

